# 7UP BOTTLES & GO-WITH'S



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 10, 2010)

This is another of my many experimental ideas involving a genuine desire to share - learn - and have fun. If this sort of thing generates some interest it may open the door for similiar expose's. I realize this is a 'bottle' website, but who among us can resist a few go-with's to compliment our collections? 

 If this experiment of mine works, I invite others who create similar threads involving other brands like Coca Cola - Pepsi - Squirt - Nehi - etc ... just to mention a few. I have a still-sealed-in-the-bag set of old Nehi marbles that I have been dying to post, but as yet there hasn't been an appropriate place to share them. So maybe someone can start a Nehi thread like this 7up one, and finally allow me to show off my oh-so-cool Nehi marbles. (And no ... I haven't lost my marbles! / Not yet anyway!)  [] 

 Lastly ... I fully realize that all a guy has to do is cruise e-bay for similar images, but for me that isn't anywhere near as much fun as seeing what my fellow collectors have accumulated over the years. The idea here is for everyone interested to share something they have that falls under the category of 7up. It can be anything from bottles - to clocks - to toys - to etc. - etc. - etc.  If you've got it - post it!  []

            Thanks a lot for stopping by ... and please-please someone start a Nehi Go-With thread.

                                                        ~  SODAPOPBOB  ~  

 Here goes ... I will start with the item below that I purchased recently and which gave me the idea for this thread in the first place.

         1950s 7up 'Fresh-Up Freddie' cafe placemat. Mint condition and the first I have seen like it.

                                 Plus, here's a little info about Fresh-Up Freddie himself ...

 Fresh-Up Freddie was the rooster mascot for 7 Up in 1950s. He gave viewers lessons about how to plan successful parties and picnics by having plenty of 7 Up on hand. The commercials were produced by Disney, giving the character that specific Disney look of the time. Freddie was a crossover between Panchito rooster from The Three Caballeros and zany Aracuan Bird from the same film. Fresh-Up Freddie often was dressed in human clothes. Freddie also appeared in Zorro 1957 series commercial intermissions. Fresh-Up Freddie also had some merchandise of his own. He was voiced by Paul Frees.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 10, 2010)

A 1950s-60s 7up paper cup I purchased at the same time as the placemat. It's fairly exposure-stained, but I couldn't pass it up for $1.00  []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 10, 2010)

In keeping with the theme of 'bottles' here's your everyday - plain Jane - run of the mill - bottle.

                                       Now let's see what else is out there connected to 7up. 

                 I know you have something of interest stashed away that you've been dying to share.

                                                                 Thanks

                                                                 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 10, 2010)

(My usual) Footnote :

 From time to time I feel it appropriate to explain why I am so active on this site and why I start so many threads? The main reason is because I opperate an in-home elderly care facility (with three residents) that requires me to be at home the majority of the time. And when I do leave (which is rare) it is necessary to have someone come in and sit with my residents. Typically it is my daughter who 'volunteers' for this.

 As a consequence, I often have a great deal of spare time on my hands. A guy can only clean house - do laundry - fix meals - work in the yard - etc. to a point where you run out of things to do. So here I sit while my residents snooze away the day (which they do about 90% of the time - all being in their late 80s or early 90s).

 Combine with this my love for anything and everything soda related, with a special interest in doing research and taking photos, I find myself at the keyboard more and more every day. Thus why I am around so much.

 I am never disappointed or offended if my experiments fail. I know a new one will eventually pop into my head, and then away I go again. 

 Anyway ... (As Forrest Gump said) ... "That's about all I have to say about that." I just hope no one now or anytime in the future will take offence with my continual bombardment of threads. It's just a simple case of (As Popeye says) "I yam what I yam" ... and I yam a soda collector until the cows come home!  

 Thanks folks. I feel a whole lot better now. (Plus this gave me something to do for about ten minutes). []

 Your soda collecting buddy,

 Bob


----------



## Blackglass (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll contribute with a bottle[8|]
 I had this bottle in a post some time ago, but no one could really could give me any information on it. Well anyways, Its a 7- up not in the "7-up" green, but in a teal- sea green color.I don't believe this an effect of sunlight nor that it has been tampered with, because I got it in a 20 bottle crate full of common 7-ups, sun-rise, and sunkist acl's at a yard sale for really cheep. The bottles were covered in dust and I think they were in the persons attic (or basement or garage) for years.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 10, 2010)

Blackglass ~

 Thanks for giving me something to research. I just spent the last half-hour looking for an answer to your question, but unfortuniately did not find anything. But I do seem to recall either seeing your post in the past, or possibly another discussion here on A-B.net on this very subject. If the right people come along I'm sure an answer will be found eventually. My educated guess is that the odd color was due to a mess-up at the glass making plant. I can't imagine it being done on purpose. The bottle is a somewhat newer one, thus the quality control standards should have, I'm guessing, disallowed very many of them to slip through the cracks.  ???

 Thanks for sharing.

 SPBOB


----------



## Dragon0421 (Nov 10, 2010)

I can help with this post. 7up is what started me in collecting back in the day here are some items that are go withs. Sign was alittle rough but have had it forever


----------



## Dragon0421 (Nov 10, 2010)

one of my best lighters very decorative type


----------



## Dragon0421 (Nov 10, 2010)

early 2 sided flange sign


----------



## Dragon0421 (Nov 10, 2010)

dont forget about sparkly


----------



## Dragon0421 (Nov 10, 2010)

had sidewalk markers


----------



## Dragon0421 (Nov 10, 2010)

not going to hog post but i will do one more recipe books also they put out


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 10, 2010)

Dragon ~

 Hey! Your sign looks just like my bottle!  Wanna trade?  []

 Thanks for sharing.

 SPBOB

 (And now it's time for my daily 4m to 5m nap. I think hanging out with oldster's is contagious). [8|]


----------



## Dragon0421 (Nov 10, 2010)

I think i will have to hold on to that i am always looking for a better one but that one is a tuff one to find. They had alot of stuff to go with adv. wise tons of stuff from bottle toppers to basketball goals.


----------



## JayBeck (Nov 10, 2010)

I like this thread, there is a lot of neat 7-Up stuff out there and some great stuff already posted here. This is the only 7-Up bottle topper that I have, even a simple one like this makes a rather plain looking bottle look more appealing.


----------



## JayBeck (Nov 10, 2010)

This 7-Up sign is one of my favorite things in my entire collection. It is difficult to capture how awesome it is in a photograph so the first photo shows it not plugged in followed by one showing it plugged in. When it is lit up the colors appear to be bouncing around the 7-Up logo. There are some Miller beer signs out there similar to this style of motion sign that are seen more often that might give you a better idea of how this one looks.


----------



## JayBeck (Nov 10, 2010)

On


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 10, 2010)

JayBeck ~

 To show you how much I like your 'on' neon 7up sign, I just saved - cropped and placed it as a background on my desktop screen. It turned out totally awsome and with the combined light from my desktop it glows like crazy.

                      Thanks. I've never seen anything like it. But now I can look at it all day long!

                                                                SPBOB

 By the way ... your 'stove top' (as the Irish might say) is just a 'wee bit' cleaner than mine. Good job!  []


----------



## LC (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the go withs , this post reminds me of the Seven-Up new old stock door push I used to have , wish I had kept it now , sold it at the last Springfield show I attended for forty five dollars .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 11, 2010)

L C ~

 Did your 7up door-push look anything like this? This one sold online for $60.00. Notice it has 8 bubbles. Pre-1939 ?

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 11, 2010)

I almost forgot I had this set of paper labels. Now all I need is a bottle (squat/amber) to go with them. Pre-1935 ?? Note: This scanned image is oversized, and somehow got washed out. They are actually an aged off-white/cream color.


----------



## Photon440 (Nov 11, 2010)

Um, no Sodapopbob, I don't think you start too many threads, or post too often!

 Speaking of printed labels, here's a set of peel off adhesive give aways that were placed over the necks of bottles as a promotional item.  I got these from the bottling plant where I worked in the 70s.


----------



## Photon440 (Nov 11, 2010)

Only one picture per post?


----------



## Photon440 (Nov 11, 2010)

And another...  I have an inch thick stack of these if anybody needs one.


----------



## Photon440 (Nov 11, 2010)

I think I put this up somewhere once before, but since this is a thread dedicated to 7up items, I'll show it again.  This is an actual soft drink salesperson's case, covered in the printed steel that cans were formed out of before aluminum took over.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 11, 2010)

Photon440 ~

 Thanks. Post all you want. I'm hoping someone will post one of those cool 7up toy cars I've seen around. I'd post it myself, but would rather not borrow from the internet, and see what others have in their personal collections.

 Regarding your bottle-toppers - are the dates actually on them? That seems a little strange to me for some reason. But very-very cool. That 1931 has to be a real oldie.

 SPBOB


----------



## Photon440 (Nov 11, 2010)

Those bottle-toppers are reproductions from the 70s, hence the dates to show people what era they were from.




> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Photon440 ~
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfdog (Nov 11, 2010)

Here is one of the wooden boxes i own. Bought it at an antique store in my area for 15.00. This one has a cardboard insert the other one i have doesn't. Republic is 10 miles from where i live.. I live in michigan's upper peninsula and collect soda items from that area.


----------



## LC (Nov 11, 2010)

Guessing , mine was something like four and a half inches wide by seven and a half tall , screwed right on the side of the door Bob . I am sure there are some out there , but I only seen the one I had . Should have kept it as new old stock items are far and in between , not sure just how old it was .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 11, 2010)

Wolfdog ~  Cool Name.

 Can a town be any smaller or farther north than Republic, Michigan? I was checking it out and it looks like one of those towns where if you blink you will miss it. []  I suspect anything, 7up or otherwise, from there must be kind of rare. Cool box. Do you have any of the original bottles to go with it? Thanks for sharing ... but just the thought of Michigan this time of year makes me shiver and glad I live in sunny southern California. Except they don't have Moose here, and I have always wanted to hunt them. Lol []

 L C

 Your door push/pull has become a pet project of mine. Just trying to see how good of a detective I am. I did learn one thing that I never thought about before. And that is, there is a difference between a 'push' and a 'pull.'  Go figure ... I thought they were the same thing. But you did say 'push' ... right?

                   ... this post reminds me of the Seven-Up new old stock door push ...

             Anyhoo ... does it look anything like the one below that measures 3 7/8" x 8"  ? 

                                         []   SPBOB / SUPER DETECTIVE   []


----------



## LC (Nov 11, 2010)

Well , I guess the bar pull could be considered both , you could push or pull both with it . The rectangular one you posted looks like the one that I had , seemed the background on mine was a bit darker in color , but maybe the light is affecting the pic you have posted . Its been several years now since I have sold the one I had . The guy I bought it from had around fifteen of them still wrapped in the fragile paper like material that they were originally came in . I look back on it and wish I had bought all of them being the price was really right . Had my head sticking somewhere I shouldn't have had it that day I guess !


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 12, 2010)

Did someone say ... "Pull" ?   []   I'm just foolin' around here. I dig this sort of stuff. I have about 200 different soda/collectible-type websites saved in my files as short-cuts. The only problem is, I have a problem remembering exactly what info is on what site. I think I spend half of my time opening and closing websites trying to figure out what's what. Oh well, it gives us detectives something to do even if it doesn't pay much.  []

 SPBOB


----------



## LC (Nov 12, 2010)

That is a different one other than what I have seen before too . I guess the slogan , you can't see it all fits .I used to try and save a lot of shortcuts to different sites . Only problem with doing that , a person ends up with a ton of clutter . I got rid of many sites that I used to surf , got where I continually seen the same things over and over .


----------



## Wolfdog (Nov 12, 2010)

Bob , Republic is a very small town. Years ago in Republic there was Arola's Bottling Works. I believe they did the 7up there as well.
 The building is still there and used as an antique shop. Not the one i got the boxes from. I don't have any original bottles. I have seen
 7oz bottles from Republic but i believe the boxes held bigger bottles. Michigan isn't so bad in the winter. I like the snow but not the below zero temps.


----------



## Eric (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's a 7up cooler I picked up at the Chicago COin-op show and my Orange Squeeze cooler.. Gonna try and restore them this new year.


----------



## tftfan (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice... GOOD STUFF, More pics please.


----------



## JayBeck (Nov 19, 2010)

Here is the supposed 1931 ACL 7-Up glass from the FOHBC article that OsiaBoyce mentioned in the post about the crown top sample bottle. As soon as I cropped it out of the picture and went to post it here I noticed how similar it is to the 1931 bottle topper pictured on this thread that is from the 1970's. If that is the case, it seems likely there would be glasses to match the 1947 and 1957 bottle toppers as well. Maybe other items exist from that promotion too.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 20, 2010)

Now that is awesome. I'll have to keep my eyes open for that one. Something tells me that I have seen the 1947 one as well somewhere.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 20, 2010)

With all the go withs posted I'm surprised I haven't seen matchbooks sooner. Oh well here goes.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 20, 2010)

For home or hospital use.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 20, 2010)

And a much later one from the 1950's.


----------



## Photon440 (Nov 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> For home or hospital use.


 
 Is that a 9 bubble 7-up picture?


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 21, 2010)

Sure looks like it.


----------

